# Trying to play MOD and MOI files



## orion1 (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm trying to play MOI MOD files that I shot using my new JVC camcorder. What program do I use?


----------



## ed373us (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Power Producer Gold should have come with your Camcorder.

It is available from Cyberlink

I have the new JVC GZ-MC500


----------



## orion1 (Sep 17, 2005)

If you want to send it to a friend, you'd have to burn it to a disc?


----------



## ed373us (Nov 23, 2005)

So far that is the only way that I have found. After you burn the DVD, they can then use whatever software they want to rip from the DVD.


----------

